# What line to use



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just got a slosh 20 and am picking up a slosh 30 or mag 525 monday any suggestions on line type, brand and strength to use.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

suffix sege or suffix tri., 17 pound test with a ande 50 pound shocker,, thats what i use and never had any problems


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this time of year, i would use suffix tri in 20. a drum or striper aint gonna spool ya. none ive ever caught or seen or heard about anyway. a biter will, but spotted and striped things aint goin nowhere with 20lb adn 40lb shock.. i use 100yrd of 20lb pp backing. but even without you'll never use the 20, gives ya a lil mo ass when your fightin, but the 17 does great as well, but nothin wrong with increasin your lbage


neil


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks guys you just confirmed what i had thought. suffix tri 17 lb


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay Ken,
WTH, are you completely retooling???  This is a heck of a time to start new equipment with the heavy season right around the corner. I've heard less question out of rookies and you darn sure ain't no rookie.  BTW, if ya want to give  any of your old stuff away, don't forget me   . Don't ketch-um all


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey guys,

I picked up some Sufix Superior 15lb. What's yoru opinion on this one?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I picked up some Sufix Superior 15lb. What's yoru opinion on this one?


I got Sufix superior on my Boat rods, but not on the surf! Tri-Plus on the surf.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

hEY kEN NEVEA YA MIND WUT OLE BiLL IS SAYIN  

Let me know when ya ready and you have everything together we will get ya line on and put ya breaks in ,, tweak it just a bit and having ya casting in the first ten mins ,, i have faith in ya 

If ya ask me puttin 20 on ya reel cuts a lil outta ya range and its easier to pick the nest outta that thing. 
But i guess if you dont birdnest alot you can get away with 17lb  and the fight is so much better than just horseing a big red in, J.M.O.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken on the slosh 20 use around 14lb. test line and for the 30 id use 20lb. line. Line brand is your choice.

Just my opinion


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

do what i did...cheap 20 on the new slosh 30...if i blow it up and have to cut it out, it is cheap to replace...got 17 superior when i am totally comfortable...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

how about Ande tournement line. I can get a good deal on ebay. anyone ever heard of it and what are your opinions on it


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Advisor said:


> Hay Ken,
> WTH, are you completely retooling???  This is a heck of a time to start new equipment with the heavy season right around the corner. I've heard less question out of rookies and you darn sure ain't no rookie.  BTW, if ya want to give  any of your old stuff away, don't forget me   . Don't ketch-um all



been wanting to switch to conventional for along time and since i now know a bunch of PSYCO's that can help me out i said wtf and started bbuying.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> been wanting to switch to conventional for along time and since i now know a bunch of PSYCO's that can help me out i said wtf and started bbuying.


haha , Damn P&S "ers , same here .


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sufix Siege*

is IMO the best thing to come along in terms of casting line in a long while. BPS carries it, but it is expensive and I've yet to find it in larger than 330 yd spools. I wind up tossing about 50 to 75 yds after filling my penn 525, so it would be great if they started putting it out in bigger spools.

Sufix Siege ,(not Sufix elite) 

Any body else try this stuff?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sorry rattler*



rattler said:


> do what i did...cheap 20 on the new slosh 30...if i blow it up and have to cut it out, it is cheap to replace...got 17 superior when i am totally comfortable...


Not wanting to bust your chops, but my experience is that (at least some) cheap lines do not cast well, making it more likely to blow up, so it is like a catch 22. You buy cheap line in case you blow up, and in fact your increasing the likelihood of that happening when you buy cheap line in the first place. I look for line that is not too stiff, and that has low memory.

By using quality line to start with, I am much less likely to blow up.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So ya still aint never told us which did ya get the Slosh 30 or the Mag 525,,,,, If'n your gonna use that Slosh 20 fur slingn metal Sufix - Tri 14 lb ought to get-er done fur dem Striped ones and for dem Drummies if'n ya went with the baby 525 most fellers spooler her up with Sufix Tri 17 Lb and the Slosh 30 load that puppy up with Tri 20 Lb. Caught way to many of dem big ray flappy thangs to not use Sufix-Tri Plus for surf fishn,,, it just works.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'd run with 14 or 15 on the slosh20. I've been using 14 yozuri on my abu6500c3ct and been pretty happy with it. Then run 17 or 20 on the 30.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

yo-zuri is tough line. it's just too stiff and heavy... it casts like crap. i'd put it on my boat rods any day though.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

well, it's been casting pretty good for me, but it took a little time to soften up. I've got suffix on the 7500, and I really like it. But, I miss the trilene big game in 15 and 17.......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> how about Ande tournement line. I can get a good deal on ebay. anyone ever heard of it and what are your opinions on it



DO NOT use tournament line, it will break at the poundage or less, normal lines will not break until after the listed poundage


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Ntkg*

You asked for this rebuke  

If you think about it, then the non tournament line will take up more space on the reel because it is too thick due to being overrated. Another good argument for using tournament or IFGA line is that this line will be of better quality and more uniform.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

by cheap, i didn't mean that $3 crap from k-mart...#20 andeat $8...lol...so far i've only blown it up once...i had 2 customes 20 yrs ago...they "got lost when i moved to MI...who needs a heaver in fresh water?...when i got back they were gone...i guess my thumb has a preety good memory...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, rattler I didn't think you were talking crap line, I was just making a point. On the GOOD news side of things, I just found out that Sufix Siege is available in 3000 YD spools. Yee Haa

Now maybe I can get by with one spool for a couple of weeks


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I'd run with 14 or 15 on the slosh20. I've been using 14 yozuri on my abu6500c3ct and been pretty happy with it. Then run 17 or 20 on the 30.


well i hope the yozuri is ok because i have a bid on ebay for YO-ZURI HYBRID Fishing Line HIVIS 20lb/1000yd NR!! for 1.04 which i will probably win and i also have a bid on 

Stren Easy Cast 17lb 3000yds Lo-Vis-Green Line for 8.00 anyone have any thoughts on this line

and i have bids on Power Pro Spectra fishing line 20 lb 1500yds Green NEW for 9.00 any thought here 

There wasnt any suffix available at a decent cost so I will pick some up at BPS


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

oh yea I have decided to use my slosh 20 as a rod for small to med fish and not to sling metal unless they are out of range of my spinning gear. I have decided to upgrade my spinning rod to a 10' tica which i will put my penn reel on.

I have decided and will pick up on saturday a slosh 30 with a ocean master 12' for the big ones i.e. drum and striper and cobes. I hope this will do the trick. (still plan on a mag 525 or avet)

Still want another rod a medium action type that I can switch the slosh 30 too when the 12' is to much rod. I have some bids on ebay for a tica 10'6 and 11'. 

Now that i have dropped several hundred I have enough to get started at least. now i need to learn how to....change the mags, throw without blowing up every cast and to get the skunk off my back

Oh yea I plan on getting a surf cart and then customizing the wheels per instructions from bubba blue.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> and i have bids on Power Pro Spectra fishing line 20 lb 1500yds Green NEW for 9.00 any thought here
> 
> There wasnt any suffix available at a decent cost so I will pick some up at BPS


Two thoughts, 1 spend money in a local tackle shop. The only thing I buy from BPS is rods and I hate to do it but the OM's rule for me(Knock on wood I haven't bought a rod in 6 months). 2. Dont count on finding Suffix at BPS, I haven't seen it there so I get it either from my local tackle shop or online from Tres at HO.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Two thoughts, 1 spend money in a local tackle shop. The only thing I buy from BPS is rods and I hate to do it but the OM's rule for me(Knock on wood I haven't bought a rod in 6 months). 2. Dont count on finding Suffix at BPS, I haven't seen it there so I get it either from my local tackle shop or online from Tres at HO.



Thanks CDog and I do spend in the local shope dropped over a hundred at oceans east last week. Problem is they are a little too expensive on thier rods/reels when i can get the same ones at BPS or online and save quite a bit. Now for some things I do buy from them besides bait...some certain types of rods especially the heavers and customs and now it looks like my fishing line


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Rf let them know thier competators prices. They may match it. You never know.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Digger said:


> Rf let them know thier competators prices. They may match it. You never know.



Digger never thought of that Since I was planning on picking up the slosh 30 and OM rod on saturday I will stop by oceans east2 first and see if they will match...anyone know if they carry ocean master rods....also where are some other tackle shops close by ive heard of one called the lighthouse or something like that where is it. I strick;y deal with oceans east when not in hatteras.......do they carry ocean master rods?

tanks digger and everyone


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> ocean master rods


OM is a Bass Pro product. Usually not for sale in shops other than BP. However, you do see some Bass Pro lures and such at some of the local B&T shops??? I just haven't seen any of the OM rods in thoses places.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I would never buy fishing line on Ebay simply because you have no reliable information as to how it has been stored.I buy my fishing line bulk from Tres at HO even though I live 400 miles from him.He's a fisherman who knows fishin'.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

NJ is correct that the OM's are BPS products. The BPS line is also made by Sufix(as reported to me), by feel it is the superior which is a great buy. I do prefer the Tritanium though.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Digger said:


> NJ is correct that the OM's are BPS products. The BPS line is also made by Sufix(as reported to me), by feel it is the superior which is a great buy. I do prefer the Tritanium though.



thanks digger 

flathead I have bought line on ebay before and never had a problem with it. But thanks for the advice. I have decided to forgo ebay as i do not want to skimp on the new reels


----------

